
Show HN: MVP Website – Update/Maintain Only Using Stored Procedures - SQL2219
https://aggregatethreat.net
======
brudgers
It sounds technically interesting. Is there a writeup of the mechanism?

~~~
SQL2219
You can get an idea from my stored procedure inventory below. This was a
perfect way to rollout this mvp without having to spend several hundred hours
building the web-based infrastructure to do same thing.

EXEC dbo.InsertNews

'Remote Work Success Story Going to Collapse San Francisco Commercial Real
Estate',

'[https://youtu.be/nTg5cw1YeAs?t=290'](https://youtu.be/nTg5cw1YeAs?t=290'),

'Economic',

'video'

EXEC dbo.UpdateTitle 1,'HVAC Can Spread Coronavirus'

EXEC dbo.UpdateMediaID 694,'article'

EXEC dbo.UpdateCategory 489,'crime'

EXEC dbo.UpdateLink 529,'[https://wset.com/news/coronavirus/hobby-lobby-
closes-all-sto...](https://wset.com/news/coronavirus/hobby-lobby-closes-all-
stores-furloughs-nearly-all-employees')

EXEC dbo.DeleteNews 647

EXEC dbo.Pin 695

EXEC dbo.UnPin 591

